# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Hỏi về VMware

## dungmxh

tình hình là dạo trên mấy trang quảng cáo thấy có lớp học về vmware. các bác nào đi làm r cho em hỏi cái là em học sắp xong năm thứ 3 r, đi học cái này được chưa. thật ra là em thì cũng hơi non tay, tính học thì phải hiểu thì mới đi. ở lớp cũng đang có vài thằng rủ đi nhưng mà bọn nó toàn cao thủ hơn mình, vào học ko hiểu ngồi thốn cmnl

----------


## conghung999

*trả lời: hỏi về vmware*

bạn phải tham khảo kỹ khóa học đó. tiếp sau đó bạn nên tìm hiểu trước môn mà mình cần học. vmware ( ảo hóa cũng hơi phức tạp nếu bạn không chăm chút ). nếu bạn có bạn bè rủ chung cùng học thì đó cũng là lợi thế ban đầu. vì có bạn bè quen thì đó là nguồn hỗ trợ, học tập nâng cao thêm những phần mà mình chưa biết.

----------


## nhocnguyen_vip

*trả lời: hỏi về vmware*

năm 3 chăc bạn cũng từng học qua môn học "hệ điều hành" chứ nhỉ :d, mình thấy trên trường mình họ cũng cho thực hành về cái này, mình cũng ko có ý gì đâu nhưng chưa biết là cái vmware này khó học ở chỗ nào mà nhiều bạn phải đi học thêm ở ngoài thế +_+! tự mày mò thấy cũng ra +_+!

----------

